# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Viktima, perdhunuesit, Prokurori..

## Brari

Kjo Vajza u perdhunua para disa kohesh. U be gjullurdi ne shtyp.
Tani e shkreta mohon ne gjykat sepse kuptohet i behet presion nga te gjitha anet. 
Perdhunuesit ne Shqiperi jane te favorizuarit e vajzat e mjera jane tabela e qitjes.


lexoni..
----------
23-vjeçarja E.K. ndryshon deklaratën: Të pandehurit s'më përdhunuan  

Mashtrim në Gjykatë Arrestohet studentja.  

Suela Gera 

TIRANE

Studentja 23-vjeçare E.K. provoi dje shijen e prangave në sallën e gjyqit, ndërsa kishte ardhur për të dëshmuar për shokët e ish të dashurit të saj, të cilët i kishte akuzuar se e kishin përdhunuar. Gentian Bruçi dhe Gentian Tole (ky i fundit gjykohet në mungesë) akuzohen se kanë kryer marrëdhënie seksuale me dhunë me vajzën nga Burreli. Në seancën e djeshme gjyqësore, studentja e vitit të fundit të Ekonomikut, ka mohuar gjithçka kishte thënë një muaj e gjysëm më parë në polici. 

"Nuk më kanë përdhunuar dy të pandehurit", ka qenë deklarata që 23-vjeçarja ka bërë para trupit gjykues në seancën e djeshme, e cila ka nervozuar prokurorin e çështjes, Julind Papa. Duke parë se viktima ndryshoi thëniet e marra në prokurori, përfaqësuesi i akuzës, i kërkoi gjykatës lejen për arrestimin e burrelases E.K. për "dëshmi të rreme". Menjëherë pasi toga e shoqërimit ka marrë miratimin nga trupi gjykues i kryesuar nga Sokol Tona, i kanë vënë prangat 23-vjeçares dhe e ka shoqëruar për në Komisariatin e Policisë nr.2 të Tiranës. Atje ku 47 ditë më parë vajza kishte bërë dhe denoncimin. Seanca e djeshme është zhvilluar me dyer të mbyllura. 

Ngjarja për të cilën akuzohen Gentian Tole dhe Gentian Bruçi ka ndodhur pasditen e 31 majit të këtij viti. Sipas deponimeve të studentes në polici, atë ditë E.K. kishte dalur me të dashurin e saj tek kodrat e Liqenit Artificial. Pas një grindjeje mes tyre, djali ishte larguar duke e lënë atë të vetme. Studentja në vitin e fundit kishte marrë taksi për t'u kthyer në Qytetin Studenti, ku jetonte, por rrugës ka ndryshuar mendje dhe është nisur për nga lagjja Selita e Vogël, ku banonte i dashuri i saj, për t'u sqaruar me të. Sipas deponimeve të vajzës në polici, nuk ka arritur të gjente të dashurin e saj, por ka takuar dy të pandehurit Gentian Tole dhe Gentian Bruçi. Të dy kishin qenë shokë të ish të dashurit të saj, madje disa herë ishin ulur në lokal bashkë. Edhe atë ditë dy djemtë e kanë ftuar për të pirë kafe, e cila është shoqëruar dhe me gota rakie. Më vonë dy djemtë kanë marrë një taksi. Pasi e kanë bindur vajzën se do ta ndihmonin për të gjetur të dashurin e saj dhe më pas do e shoqëronin për në godinën e qytetit studenti, kanë hipur të tre në taksi. Rrugës kanë ndryshuar drejtimin dhe e kanë çuar në një hotel, ku sipas denoncimit, të dy kanë kryer marrëdhënie seksuale me dhunë me studenten. Dy ditë pas ngjarjes, vajza, ka bërë denoncimin, e cila është shoqëruar dhe me arrestimin e Gentian Bruçit, ndërsa Gentian Tole është shpallur në kërkim. 
 ------------



C'fare mendoni ju??

A ben mire kjo Vajza qe mohon???

A ben mire Prokurori qe i ve hekurat Vajzes?

----------


## shigjeta

Pyetjeve te fundit dua t'ju shtoja dhe nje tjeter.  
A behet ndonje ekspertize mjeko - ligjore ne te tilla raste?

----------


## Mina

Ne kete rast nese nuk merr masa organi perkates une do ta zgjidhja me vetgjyqesi ceshtjen. Nuk eshte e nevojshme te behet  ekspertize sepse nuk ka femer qe te deshmoje kot ne nje rast te tille.

----------


## shigjeta

Mina edhe une ashtu dua te mendoj nuk ka femer qe te deshmoje kot per raste te tilla por ngjarje te ndryshme tregojne qe edhe ka. Ekspertiza eshte ajo qe te jep prova konkrete ne lidhje me nje krim te cfaredo forme.  Edhe ne rastin me lart nese do ishte bere ekspertiza mjeko - ligjore nuk do te binte gjithe presioni mbi ate vajzen pasi do te flitej ne baze te fakteve

----------


## Brari

Elona  Postimi #50 

gazeta
---------------
GJYKIMI

Gjykata pranoi thëniet e studentes Elona Kasa dhe pushoi gjykimin për Tolen dhe Bruzin

Lirohen dy të akuzuarit për përdhunimin e studentes

TIRANË - Lirohen nga gjykata brenda një dite, dy personat e akuzuar për përdhunimin e një studenteje dhe vajza që pretendonte se ishte përdhunuar. Gentian Tole dhe Gentian Bruzi përfituan dje nga dëshmia e studentes që i kishte denoncuar, e cila u prangos dy ditë më parë në sallën e gjyqit për dëshmi të rreme. Një seancë gjyqësore mjaftoi që të zbardhej e "vërteta" dhe dy të pandehurit të fitojnë pafajësinë. Gentian Bruzi që ndodhej i arrestuar që nga data 4 qershor dhe Gentian Tole që u gjykua në mungesë, dje u lanë të lirë nga gjyqtari Sokol Tona. Vendimi për lirimin e tyre erdhi pas kërkesës së bërë nga prokurori Julin Papa për pushimin e çështjes. Sipas prokurorit Papa, të pandehurit nuk kanë kryer marrëdhënie seksuale me një të rritur në bashkëpunim. Në këtë konkluzion prokurori arriti pas dëshmisë së dhënë nga vajza që pretendonte se ishte përdhunuar. Sipas prokurorit, Elona Kasa, studente në fakultetin Filologjik dega gjuhë letërsi e mbajti mbi shpinë përgjegjësinë penale dhe la të lirë dy djemtë, të cilët u akuzuan pas kallëzimit të bërë prej saj. Para gjykatës studentja u shpreh se nuk është përdhunuar nga dy djemtë dhe se denoncimi që kishte bërë ishte thjesht një shaka ndaj të dashurit të saj Lorenc Meta. Gjyqtari Sokol Tona, pasi dëgjoi prokurorin që kërkoi pushimin e çështjes dhe avokatin që kërkoi po të njëjtën gjë, vendosi të lërë të lirë të pandehurin Gentian Bruzi dhe të rrëzojë masën e sigurimit për të pandehurin Gentian Tole, që u gjykua në mungesë. Ndaj të pandehurve u zhvilluan gjithsej dy seanca gjyqësore. Vepra penale për të cilën ata u akuzuan nga studentja Elona Kasa ishte e rëndë pasi ishte kryer në bashkëpunim. Ndërsa dy djemtë dolën të pafajshëm, studentja Elona Kasa, e cila më 16 korrik u arrestua në sallën e gjyqit për dëshmi të rreme qysh nga dje është e detyruar të zbatojë vendimin e gjykatës dhe të paraqitet një herë në javë në policinë gjyqësore. Vendimin për masën e sigurisë me detyrim paraqitjeje e dha gjyqtarja Mirela Fana. Edhe prokurori Julin Papa i kërkoi gjykatës që vajza të paraqitej një herë në javë në polici. Tashmë prokuroria do të vazhdojë hetimet ndaj vajzës me akuzën e dëshmisë së rreme dhënë para gjykatës. Elona Kasa më datë 4 qershor 2002, e shoqëruar nga i dashuri i saj Lorenc Meta, iu drejtua komisariatit numër dy duke bërë kallëzim penal kundër Toles dhe Bruzit për përdhunim në bashkëpunim. Para gjykatës në seancën e parë gjyqësore vajza hodhi poshtë deklarimet e veta të bëra në polici dhe tha se nuk ishte përdhunuar nga dy djemtë. 
A.Çuka

----------------------------------------

Shteti ben nji sy qorr e nje vesh shurdh. 
Elona u perdhunua.
Banditet te lire.
Sokol Tona , gjykatesi i ceshtjes, burri i kengetares manjola nallbani shkon i qete ne shtepi. he me te lumte mo Sokol nomenklatura.

Prinderit e Elones ulin koken per jete te poshteruar. 
Elona, malesorja nga malet kreshnike te skenderbeut te Matit, tash nga studente krenare eshte nji cop lecke e spermosur dhe e flakur.
Kjo eshte tirana 2002.

----------


## Brari

gsh
--------
Lulëzim Kruja mohon akuzën. Prokurori kishte kërkuar tetë vjet 

Përdhunoi gocën e xhajës, katër vjet burg 18-vjeçarit 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Suela Gera

TIRANE

Katër vjet brug për "përdhunuesin" e gocës së xhaxhait. Vendimi që deklaronte fajtor Lulëzim Krujën, për "marrëdhënie seksuale me dhunë me të mitura të moshës 14-18 vjeçe", është dhënë dje në zyrën e gjyqtarit Bujar Krasniqi. Vetë i pandehuri ka qenë i pranishëm, ndërsa "familjarët e vajzës së përdhunuar nuk janë lejuar të marrin pjesë" - siç deklaroi Skënder Kruja, babai i 16-vjeçares D.K.

Meqenëse i pandehuri nuk kishte mbushur akoma 18 vjeç, gjykata ka ulur një të dytën e dënimit të kërkuar nga prokurori i çështjes, Saimir Hysi. Nga tetë vjet burg, Lulëzim Kruja, duhet të vuajë 4 vjet. 18-vjeçari nuk e ka pranuar akuzën. Ngjarja kishte ndodhur në nëntor të vitit të kaluar. Sipas dëshmisë së 16-vjeçares D.K., Luli (siç e thërrisnin shkurt të pandehurin) e kishte detyruar dy herë brenda dy javësh vajzën të kryente marrëdhënie seksuale me të. Sipas saj, rasti i parë kishte ndodhur një paradite nëntori. Luli kishte shfrytëzuar rastin kur në shtëpi nuk kishte qenë asnjeri përveç goca e xhajës së tij. "Vëllezërit dhe motra tjetër po luanin jashtë, ndërsa babi e mami nuk ishin në shtëpi, kur në dhomën që isha unë hyri Luli, mbylli derën dhe më bëri atë punën" - tregon 16-vjeçarja. Më pas vazhdon "nuk i tregova gjë prindërve, pasi Luli më kërcënoi duke më thënë se nëse do i thoja atyre, atëherë ai do na shuante të tërëve si familje, se vriste babin e mamin". Ndërsa rasti i dytë, (gjithnjë sipas dëshmisë së D.K.) kishte ndodhur dy javë më pas. Kishte qenë ora 05.00 e mëngjesit kur Luli kishte trokitur me gur në xhamin e dritares dhe duke e kërcënuar e kishte detyruar të dilte nga shtëpia. "Më tërhoqi zvarrë dhe më çoi tek shtëpia e Emilianos, shok i Lulit. Aty sipas saj është "përdhunuar" për herë të dytë. Menjëherë, pasi prindërit kishin mësuar fatin e vajzës së tyre, kishin bërë denoncimin në polici, i cili është shoqëruar me arrestimin e Lulëzim Krujës.

-------------

----------


## Brari

Nën vëzhgimin e përfaqësuesit ligjor të OSBE-së dhe të përfaqësueseve të Ambasadës Angleze, Gjykata e Tiranës dëgjoi dje dëshminë e studentes irlandeze të përdhunuar natën e 18 korrikut nga Elidon Kaçorri dhe Erdiland Vladi 

Një ditë para se të largohej 24-vjeçarja A. T dëshmon para Gjykatës për të siguruar provën 

Irlandezja: Orët me përdhunuesit 
Të akuzuarit dhe avokatët braktisin sallën e gjyqit 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vetëm një ditë para se të largohej studentja irlandeze A.T. pranoi të rrëfente para togave të zeza të gjitha detajet e tmerrit të natës së përdhunimit nga dy të rinjtë mirditor. Pa ndrojtje dhe mjaft e sigurtë në vetvete, 24-vjeçarja, ka treguar deri në detajet më të hollësishme gjithë veprimet e Elidon Kaçorrit dhe Erdilant Vladi, djemtë që ajo i akuzon si përdhunues të saj. 

Ndërkohë këta të fundit nuk kanë guxuar as të qëndrojnë në sallën e gjyqit për të dëgjuar deri në fund dëshminë e "viktimës" së tyre. 

Loja 
Marrja e sigurimit të provës së studentes irlandeze dje, nga Gjykata e Shkallës së Parë e Tiranës dështoi planin e mbrojtjes së Elidon Kaçorrit dhe Erdilant Vladit. 24- vjeçarja A.T. sot do të udhëtojë për në qytetin e saj në Irlandë, dhe nëse seanca e djeshme nuk do zhvillohej, atëherë prova "kyçe"(dëshmia e studentes) që vërteton fajësinë e dy të rinjve do të kishte shkuar në tym. Duke shpresuar në këtë, avokati mbrojtës, nuk është paraqitur në seancën e djeshme gjyqësore, edhe pse burime zyrtare nga Gjykata e Shkallës së Parë e Tiranës thanë se atij i ishte dërguar njoftimi për seancën e djeshme gjyqësore. As të pandehurit Elidon Kaçorri dhe Erdilant Vladi, (ndoshta në marrëveshje të fshehur me avokatin) nuk kanë pranuar të qëndrojnë në sallën e gjyqit. Dy të rinjtë nga Rrësheni i kanë kërkuar trupit gjykues të kryesuar nga Gent Sinani të largohen, si një e drejtë e tyre. Pasi gjyqtari ka hedhur në procesverbal dëshirën e dy të pandehurve, ka caktuar një avokat kryesisht për të mbrojtur dy të rinjtë e sapo larguar dhe më pas i qetë ka vazhduar seancën. 

Rrëfimi
Sipas dëshmisë, 24-vjeçarja kishte ditë që kishte ardhur në Shqipëri për të kryer praktikën së bashku me një grup studentësh po nga Irlanda. Në mbrëmjen e 18 korrikut së bashku me shokët dhe shoqet saj dhe disa shqiptarë kishin vendosur ta kalonin natën në pub "Kanon", tek ish-Blloku në Tiranë. "Aty u prezantuam me Elidonin dhe Erdinaldin. Elidoni fliste anglishten sa për të komunikuar me ne" - ka filluar rrëfimin sudentja e huaj. Më vonë dy shqiptarët i kanë propozuar grupit të shkonin së bashku në disko "Calvin". Përveç A.T. asnjëri nuk ka pranuar të shkojë me miqtë e saponjohur. Pasi kanë hipur në makinë, (sipas dëshmisë) janë nisur drejt Durrësit. Nuk kanë udhëtuar shumë dhe dy të rinjtë, sipas dëshmisë, kanë ndaluar makinën dhe njëri pas tjetrit kanë "përdhunuar" studenten. Rrugës së kthimit A.T. ka përfituar nga një aksident që kanë pasur me makinë për t'u larguar dhe me autostop të kthehej në Tiranë, ku menjëherë ka bërë dhe denoncimin.

------------
Komisari i Rrëshenit: Ja e vërteta ime 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

a.b.

Komisari i Rrëshenit, Rasim Shehu, ka mësuar dje nga një e përditshme se ai kishte një lloj implikimi në përdhunimin e studentes irlandeze dhe se për këtë ai ishte pyetur disa herë nga Prokuroria, që pas arrestimit të dy përdhunuesve të studentes së huaj. Dje ai ka treguar për Gazetën se ditët e fundit përfshirë dhe ditën e ngjarjes ai ka shfrytëzuar lejen e pushimeve për të shkuar së bashku me fëmijët e tij pranë të afërmve të tij në Kukës. I rikthyer vetëm dy netë më parë nga Kukësi ai ka deklaruar dje, se është i gatshëm që të bëjë çdo lloj ballafaqimi jo vetëm për mospasjen 'gisht' të tij në ngjarje, por dhe me prokurorin që ka nxjerrë emrin e tij. Ndërsa në lidhje me implikimin e shoferit të tij, shefi i Rrëshenit ka sqaruar se shoferi i tij, që prej 3 vitesh, Myftar Murati, nuk ka absolutisht asnjë lidhje me ngjarjen dhe se ky si shefi i tij ka qenë me pushime pranë familjes në Peshkopi. Ndërsa për dy të arrestuarit ai ka thënë dje se ata nuk kanë dhe as kanë patur asnjë lidhje me blutë e Rrëshenit.

--------------
"Nuk ka prova kundër tij" 

Babai në Gjykatë mbron djalin  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TIRANE

"Nuk ka prova që të vërtetojnë që djali im e ka përdhunuar Irlandezen. Edhe akt ekspertiza nuk vërteton një gjë të tillë". Me këtë shprehje, Gjok Kaçorri, babai i Elidonit, një nga të pandehurit e akuzuar për përdhunimin e 24 vjeçares A.T., është prezantuar dje para gazetarëve që ndodheshin në korridorin e Gjykatës. Në gjjendje paksa të dehur, (i vinte era raki) dhe me një gazetë në dorë babai i 23-vjeçarit ka qëndruar për më shumë se 3 orë në ambientet e Gjykatës. Në një kohë që në sallën e gjyqit po merrej sigurimi i provës i studentes, Gjoka, mundohej të shfajësonte të birin nga akuza që i ka ngritur prokuroria, "marrëdhënie seksuale me dhunë me të rritura". Madje, babai, në apologjinë e tij të mbrojtjes nuk ka "kursyer" asnjë ofendim për studenten që kishte ardhur në Shqipëri për pushime dhe që ishte bërë viktimë e dy të rinjve shqiptarë. 

---------

rrac e poshter.

----------


## Brari

Tiranë, Mamil Pirgu akuzohet për heqje të përkohshme të lirisë dhe vjedhje. E akuzoi 35-vjeçarja 

Arrestohet se rrahu të dashurën 
Vajza: Më rrëmbeu e keqtrajtoi nga kodrat e Liqenit 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

tr.vi.

TIRANE 

Historia e dy dashnorëve kryeqytetas përfundon dhunshëm dhe me kallëzim penal në Prokurorinë e rrethit të Tiranës. Pasi ka marrë vesh se njeriu i ëndrrave të saj është i martuar dhe me fëmijë, shtetësja T.K. ka vendosur t'i japë fund lidhjes së saj të dashurisë me shtetasin Mamil Pirgu. Por nuk ka qenë i këtij mendimi "kavalieri" familjar, i cili ka këmbëngulur në frekuentimin, qoftë dhe me dhunë, të mikeshës së tij të re (sipas dëshmisë së saj). 

Dje ky i fundit është vënë nën pranga, pasi të hënën në mbrëmje e ka rrëmbyer me dhunë 35-vjeçaren T.K., lindur dhe banuese në Tiranë. I arrestuar në flagrancë, 49-vjeçari akuzohet për konsumimin e veprës penale të vjedhjes (neni 134 i Kodit Penal parashikon: gjobë deri në 7 vjet heqje lirie) dhe të heqjes së përkohshme të paligjshme të lirisë (neni 110 i Kodit Penal parashikon: gjobë deri në 1 vit burg). Burime nga Policia e Prokuroria e kryeqytetit pohojnë se zhgënjimi në dashuri nuk ka përfunduar me aq për shtetasen T.K.. Ndërsa të hënën po kalonte mbrëmjen e shoqëruar nga motra dhe një shoqe në një lokal në afërsi të Postës Nr.8, 35-vjeçarja është rrëmbyer me forcë nga Mamil Pirgu. Viktima ka rrëfyer në organin hetimor se, pasi Pirgu e ka hipur në automjetin tip Benz me targa TR 2723 E, në rrugën "Sulejman Delvina me destinacion kodrat e liqenit, e ka keqtrajtuar. Jo vetëm kaq. Pasi ish-i dashuri i ka marrë dhe syzet e 3 mijë lekë. Në kulmin e sherrit midis dy dashnorëve ka mbërritur policia e njoftuar nga motra dhe shoqja e T.K-së. Blutë kanë realizuar arrestimin në flagrancë të Mamil Pirgut. Gjatë kontrollit të makinës, 49-vjeçarit iu gjetën një palë syze optike dhe 3 mijë lekë, të cilat i përkisnin shtetases T.K. Këto janë sekuestruar në cilësinë e provës materiale. Ndërkohë Prokuroria e Tiranës ka filluar procedimin penal ndaj shtetasit Mamil Pirgu, i cili mban mbi vete akuzën për "vjedhje" dhe "heqje të përkohshme të paligjshme të lirisë". Aktualisht protagonistja e kësaj historie të pafat dashurie ndodhet në banesën e saj, ndërsa pritet të merret në pyetje autori i krimit. Nuk dihet se cila do të jetë alibia e historisë së dy dashnorëve, këtë herë e rrëfyer nga Pirgu.
 ------------

te marte m... sh....   me gjith te dashur.

----------


## elona79

une jam ish-23 vjeçarja e vitit 2002. PO lexoj sot per here te pare gjithçka keni thene apo menduar mbi ate çka ndodhi me 31 maj te vitit 2002.Mund t'ju them vetem se ka qene momenti me i veshtire dhe poshterues ne jeten time dhe e dini se çfare kam menduar gjate gjithe ketyre viteve?? Kjo bote eshte e mbipopulluar nga kriminelet, por s'paska me te pameshirshem se ata kriminelet te ulur ne kolltuqet e pushtetit dhe gjykatat shqiptare.Jeta ime dhe vizioni im mbi njerezit ka ndryshuar rrenjesisht tashme por endrra ime mbetet gjithmone e njejta; kur do te vije dita qe shqiptaret te ecin perpara per aftesite qe kane dhe jo me parate e ngjyera ne dinjitetin e perdhosur te njerzve te ndershem, siç isha une e mijera mijera te tjere...

----------


## *Anxhi*

> Pyetjeve te fundit dua t'ju shtoja dhe nje tjeter.  
> A behet ndonje ekspertize mjeko - ligjore ne te tilla raste?


Nese vajza ka kryer marredhenie seksuale me pare eshte shume e veshtire per ekspertizen mjeko ligjore te dalloje nese e kane perdhunuar apo jo.

Ajo eshte ndier e pambrojtur dhe mendoj se e kane kercenuar me vdekje derisa arriti te nderroje akuzen.

----------


## maryp

cilado te jete e verteta ne rastin e kasaj vajze , fakti eshte qe kane ndodhur dhe vazhdojne te ndodhin shume poshtersira te tilla..
sa eshte nr i vajzave te cilat perdhunohen??? shume i madh!!! sa jane femrat qe heshtin??? pjesa me e madhe zgjedh heshtjen..
sa pekrahje kane ato vajza qe vendosin te denoncojne perdhunuesit e tyre??
pothuajse asnje..

persa i perket rastit te kesaj vajze me vjen e veshtire te besoj qe ka denoncuar ata per ndonje motiv qe nuk ka te beje me ate qe te paguajne per cfare kane bere,, por dora ne zjarr nuk vihet per njeri

por thjesht fakti qe ajo ka terhequr akuzat ndaj te akuzuarve le te kuptoje qe ka pasur shume presjon..

bashkohem me pyetjen qe ka bere shigjeta me lart... a kane bere ekspertize mjeko-ligjore??''


persa i perket reagimit qe ka pasur prokurori, mendoj qe ka gabuar sepse ne kete menyr nuk ka bere asgje tjeter vecse e ka trembur dhe bindur me shume qe te mbroje versjonin e saj te dyte...

po mbase ai prokuror ishte me shume i interesuar per karrieren e tij sesa per te patur drejtesi per ate vajze...

----------


## _MALSORI_

Ne kete rast nese nuk merr masa organi perkates une do ta zgjidhja me vetgjyqesi ceshtjen. Nuk eshte e nevojshme te behet  ekspertize sepse nuk ka femer qe te deshmoje kot ne nje rast te tille.

Duket se jane bere te modes keto lloj '' perdhunimesh '' e dashur.Sa mire renditen ngjarjet e treguar tek shkrimi i Brarit.A thua eshte nje skenar filmi.Vajza pranon te pije kafe me dy shoket e te dashurit dhe aq naive na del sa pranon edhe te mashtrohet te shkoje ne hotel.Pallavra..Per ata te klases se pare.Hakmarrje nga ndarja.Dhe ja pendimi.Po te ishte rreale skishte nevoje te shkonte ne polici.Jo jo.Te shkonte te babai e te vellezerit e saj dhe tju tregonte cfare i kishte ndodhe.Dhe tju thoshte ta vinin nderin ne vend.E nese ato do ishin treguar frikacake te merrte vete rolin e Shote Galices e ta ngjeshte alltine ne brez.E mu ne mes te Tiranes tua numuronte plumbet ne goje '' perdhunuesve ''.Jam i bindur se heroine do behej.Ashtu siq i ka hije nje femre shqiptare kur i cenohet nderi i saj.Por kur e perlyen vete nderin me kodrat e liqenit artificial cdo te bente tjeter.Veqse ne mengjes te thoshte tjera gjera e ne dreke te tjera gjera.
Turp

----------


## _MALSORI_

> une jam ish-23 vjeçarja e vitit 2002. PO lexoj sot per here te pare gjithçka keni thene apo menduar mbi ate çka ndodhi me 31 maj te vitit 2002.Mund t'ju them vetem se ka qene momenti me i veshtire dhe poshterues ne jeten time dhe e dini se çfare kam menduar gjate gjithe ketyre viteve?? Kjo bote eshte e mbipopulluar nga kriminelet, por s'paska me te pameshirshem se ata kriminelet te ulur ne kolltuqet e pushtetit dhe gjykatat shqiptare.Jeta ime dhe vizioni im mbi njerezit ka ndryshuar rrenjesisht tashme por endrra ime mbetet gjithmone e njejta; kur do te vije dita qe shqiptaret te ecin perpara per aftesite qe kane dhe jo me parate e ngjyera ne dinjitetin e perdhosur te njerzve te ndershem, siç isha une e mijera mijera te tjere...



Une po te them me plot gojen TURP te keni ti dhe meshkujt e familjes tende , te fisit tend.te gjakut tend.Nese nuk do kishe alltie te beje nje apel ketu dhe qe besa ta kisha dhene nje une flake te re.Ta jap edhe sot qe te vesh ne vend nderin tend.po jo ate nder te perdhunuar kodrave te liqenit artificial.

----------


## maryp

> Ne kete rast nese nuk merr masa organi perkates une do ta zgjidhja me vetgjyqesi ceshtjen. Nuk eshte e nevojshme te behet  ekspertize sepse nuk ka femer qe te deshmoje kot ne nje rast te tille.
> 
> Duket se jane bere te modes keto lloj '' perdhunimesh '' e dashur.Sa mire renditen ngjarjet e treguar tek shkrimi i Brarit.A thua eshte nje skenar filmi.Vajza pranon te pije kafe me dy shoket e te dashurit dhe aq naive na del sa pranon edhe te mashtrohet te shkoje ne hotel.Pallavra..Per ata te klases se pare.Hakmarrje nga ndarja.Dhe ja pendimi.Po te ishte rreale skishte nevoje te shkonte ne polici.Jo jo.Te shkonte te babai e te vellezerit e saj dhe tju tregonte cfare i kishte ndodhe.Dhe tju thoshte ta vinin nderin ne vend.E nese ato do ishin treguar frikacake te merrte vete rolin e Shote Galices e ta ngjeshte alltine ne brez.E mu ne mes te Tiranes tua numuronte plumbet ne goje '' perdhunuesve ''.Jam i bindur se heroine do behej.Ashtu siq i ka hije nje femre shqiptare kur i cenohet nderi i saj.Por kur e perlyen vete nderin me kodrat e liqenit artificial cdo te bente tjeter.Veqse ne mengjes te thoshte tjera gjera e ne dreke te tjera gjera.
> Turp



NUK ARRIJ TE KUPTOJ SI MUND TE GJYKOSH,,,

te te vije turp ty per ato qe shkruan... pak respekt per ato mijera femra qe jane perdhunuar dhe te detyruara te shesin trupin e tyre sepse jane ne dyar te njerezve te pameshirshem...mos harro qe pjesa me e madhe e ketyre vajzave eshte ne moshe adoleshente dhe nuk e ka fare idene se cfare eshte trupi i saj


sa te zotet jemi te gjykojme te tjeret, po veten arrijme ta gjykojme ndonjehere???

----------


## _MALSORI_

> NUK ARRIJ TE KUPTOJ SI MUND TE GJYKOSH,,,
> 
> te te vije turp ty per ato qe shkruan... pak respekt per ato mijera femra qe jane perdhunuar dhe te detyruara te shesin trupin e tyre sepse jane ne dyar te njerezve te pameshirshem...mos harro qe pjesa me e madhe e ketyre vajzave eshte ne moshe adoleshente dhe nuk e ka fare idene se cfare eshte trupi i saj
> 
> 
> sa te zotet jemi te gjykojme te tjeret, po veten arrijme ta gjykojme ndonjehere???


O magjyp ..Ngaqe arrij ta gjykoj vehten arrij edhe te gjykoj te tjeret..Nuk shoh te te tjeret para se te shoh te vehtja ime.Mua me vjen shume keq per ato gra dhe vajza qe jan perdhunuar , po perdhunohen e do te perdhunohen ne te ardhmen.Ama realisht..Ejo si shume nga ato qe kenaqen kodrave te liqenit dhe kur gdhihen ne mengjes na dalin te perdhunuara.
Por me shume me vjen keq se humbi burreria shqiptare.Humbi tradita jone me e lashte.Nderi i nenes dhe i motres.Jane bere burrat me keq se grate.Dhe qajne ne emisionin njerez te humbur se ju ka humbur gruaja apo vajza.Dhe me paturpesine me te madhe thone se e dime se kush na e mori gruan apo vajzen.E akoma dalin edhe ne televizor.Si nuk kan marre.Po keshtu eshte kur e han turpin me buke o magjyp.
Po me vjen shume keq edhe per ty moj alltie..Eh moj  te eshte ndryshk tyta.Valla kot qe te mbajme ne brez.Se per kurgje spo na duhesh.Po ta terheqim kembezen veq kur po ja drejtojme vellait.Per nje cope toke.Apo kunder kusherinit per nje gardh.E kur na cenojne nderin e nanes e te motres valla po te fusim me nje vend te keq.E kot po i themi vehtes burra shqiptare..

----------


## maryp

> O magjyp ..Ngaqe arrij ta gjykoj vehten arrij edhe te gjykoj te tjeret..Nuk shoh te te tjeret para se te shoh te vehtja ime.Mua me vjen shume keq per ato gra dhe vajza qe jan perdhunuar , po perdhunohen e do te perdhunohen ne te ardhmen.Ama realisht..Ejo si shume nga ato qe kenaqen kodrave te liqenit dhe kur gdhihen ne mengjes na dalin te perdhunuara.
> Por me shume me vjen keq se humbi burreria shqiptare.Humbi tradita jone me e lashte.Nderi i nenes dhe i motres.Jane bere burrat me keq se grate.Dhe qajne ne emisionin njerez te humbur se ju ka humbur gruaja apo vajza.Dhe me paturpesine me te madhe thone se e dime se kush na e mori gruan apo vajzen.E akoma dalin edhe ne televizor.Si nuk kan marre.Po keshtu eshte kur e han turpin me buke o magjyp.
> Po me vjen shume keq edhe per ty moj alltie..Eh moj  te eshte ndryshk tyta.Valla kot qe te mbajme ne brez.Se per kurgje spo na duhesh.Po ta terheqim kembezen veq kur po ja drejtojme vellait.Per nje cope toke.Apo kunder kusherinit per nje gardh.E kur na cenojne nderin e nanes e te motres valla po te fusim me nje vend te keq.E kot po i themi vehtes burra shqiptare..


degjo ti KAPRA...nje shprehje thote.. MOS BESHTYJ LART SE TE BIE NE KOKE..


ps.. shoh qe edukata nuk te mungoka

----------


## IL__SANTO

> une jam ish-23 vjeçarja e vitit 2002. PO lexoj sot per here te pare gjithçka keni thene apo menduar mbi ate çka ndodhi me 31 maj te vitit 2002.Mund t'ju them vetem se ka qene momenti me i veshtire dhe poshterues ne jeten time dhe e dini se çfare kam menduar gjate gjithe ketyre viteve?? Kjo bote eshte e mbipopulluar nga kriminelet, por s'paska me te pameshirshem se ata kriminelet te ulur ne kolltuqet e pushtetit dhe gjykatat shqiptare.Jeta ime dhe vizioni im mbi njerezit ka ndryshuar rrenjesisht tashme por endrra ime mbetet gjithmone e njejta; kur do te vije dita qe shqiptaret te ecin perpara per aftesite qe kane dhe jo me parate e ngjyera ne dinjitetin e perdhosur te njerzve te ndershem, siç isha une e mijera mijera te tjere...


Elona e lexova postimin tend edhe nuk arrij te kuptoj ate ndryshimin e versionit tend.Te kercenuan tyja edhe familjen tende????Ceshtja nuk arriti aty ku kuhej apo cfare sepse vertet se marr vesh kete nderrimin e versioneve qe ke dhene.


P.s Cfare do lloj gjeje te kesh bere nuk eshte faji i te tjereve por i joti pasi cfaredolloj kercenimi apo poshtrimi te metejshem duhet te kishe qene e forte per te vazhduar betejen ne gjykate.Sipas meje edhe pse sme takon te te gjykoj me teper mendoj se je 1 person qe ka Humbur Autostimen edhe Krenarine.
Pse disa Plehera do arrijne te poshtrojne njerezit???

----------


## alda09

> une jam ish-23 vjeçarja e vitit 2002. PO lexoj sot per here te pare gjithçka keni thene apo menduar mbi ate çka ndodhi me 31 maj te vitit 2002.Mund t'ju them vetem se ka qene momenti me i veshtire dhe poshterues ne jeten time dhe e dini se çfare kam menduar gjate gjithe ketyre viteve?? Kjo bote eshte e mbipopulluar nga kriminelet, por s'paska me te pameshirshem se ata kriminelet te ulur ne kolltuqet e pushtetit dhe gjykatat shqiptare.Jeta ime dhe vizioni im mbi njerezit ka ndryshuar rrenjesisht tashme por endrra ime mbetet gjithmone e njejta; kur do te vije dita qe shqiptaret te ecin perpara per aftesite qe kane dhe jo me parate e ngjyera ne dinjitetin e perdhosur te njerzve te ndershem, siç isha une e mijera mijera te tjere...


E dashur me vjen keq por mund ti ndodh kujtdo sepse udhetojm gjithe diten dhe jemi te rrethuar nga gjysem kafshe-njeri.  fakti qe je terhequr(frika besoj) me duket veprim shume i pamatur.  A te besohet qe e kam denoncuar nje shtaz ne shqiperi vetem pse me preku te dora te ndaloja????(dhe e nxin ne dru)  Nuk duhet te nenshtrohesh keshtu, nga dy minj qe ruajn ferrave kush kalon,  qe kemi neper kolltuqe akoma me minj se keta e dime po lufto per veten.

----------


## Blue_sky

> Ne kete rast nese nuk merr masa organi perkates une do ta zgjidhja me vetgjyqesi ceshtjen. Nuk eshte e nevojshme te behet  ekspertize sepse nuk ka femer qe te deshmoje kot ne nje rast te tille.
> 
> Duket se jane bere te modes keto lloj '' perdhunimesh '' e dashur.Sa mire renditen ngjarjet e treguar tek shkrimi i Brarit.A thua eshte nje skenar filmi.Vajza pranon te pije kafe me dy shoket e te dashurit dhe aq naive na del sa pranon edhe te mashtrohet te shkoje ne hotel.Pallavra..Per ata te klases se pare.Hakmarrje nga ndarja.Dhe ja pendimi.Po te ishte rreale skishte nevoje te shkonte ne polici.Jo jo.Te shkonte te babai e te vellezerit e saj dhe tju tregonte cfare i kishte ndodhe.Dhe tju thoshte ta vinin nderin ne vend.E nese ato do ishin treguar frikacake te merrte vete rolin e Shote Galices e ta ngjeshte alltine ne brez.E mu ne mes te Tiranes tua numuronte plumbet ne goje '' perdhunuesve ''.Jam i bindur se heroine do behej.Ashtu siq i ka hije nje femre shqiptare kur i cenohet nderi i saj.Por kur e perlyen vete nderin me kodrat e liqenit artificial cdo te bente tjeter.Veqse ne mengjes te thoshte tjera gjera e ne dreke te tjera gjera.
> Turp


Une ne ca pika ty te jap shume te drejte por menyra sesi i ke shprehur mund te ishte me pak abrazive.
 Cfare eshte i dashuri?Asgje xhanem derisa te kete aq guxim sa t'i shkoje ne familje vajzes dhe t'ju shprehe qellimet e tija serioze. Meqe eshte asgje atehere me sa mend nje femer ve ne rrezik sigurine e saje duke u varavitur me te kodrave? Ok, e ke te dashur, e takon ne vende publike, me njerez perreth por jo ne vende aq te izoluara.
Pastaj"shoket e te dashurit"? Te shkosh te pish me ata? Te hypesh ne taksi me ata? Pfiuuuh. Nje njeri normal mban goxha distance nga shoket e te dashurit dhe kjo per te miren e lidhjes.

Me vjen keq per kete gocen sepse do i duhet te jetoje tere jeten me turpin qe s'ka qene e zonja te perballohet me ligjin dhe t'i dale zot vetes, nese vertete e kane perdhunuar sepse eshte bere mode tashme qe te akuzosh ata qe te lene.
Une jam kunder dhunes ne te shumten e rasteve ama ne nje rast te tille gurit dhe drurit do i kisha rene dhe nese ligja s'do kishte bere gje, drejtesine do ia kisha bere vetes.

----------


## elona79

te dashur forumiste, une ju falenderoj te gjitheve per kohen e harxhuar duke shkruajtur gjithçka keni shprehur me lart.duke mos ju njohur dhe duke mos ditur gjithsesi moshat perkatese qe ju keni mund t'ju them vetem se jeni shume larg nga konceptet e mia per jeten dhe te perballuarit e saj.eshte e vertete qe une konfliktet i "zgjidh" ne menyren time, ndoshta te gabuar dhe te pakuptueshme per disa nga ju por ndonjehere qellon qe duhet te zgjedhesh "te keqen me te vogel"...nuk e di se sa me kuptoni.Por gjithsesi nuk arrij te kuptoj pse duhet te jem une ajo qe duhet te turperohet???!!!!Llogjikisht ju jap te drejten te gjykoni mbi ate çka kane shkruar gazetat, por jo mbi ate qe ndodhi me te vertete...une nuk jam perdhunuar ne kodrat e liqenit, dhe "KJO GOCA" nuk jeton me asnje lloj turpi, pastaj te dashur forumiste nga ISH- I DASHURI im m'u propozua edhe qe t'u shtija ne mes te tiranes...etj ,etj. Ah, qe te mos harroj, prokurori "i dashur" i mbushi xhepat dhe ishte pjese e akordit te bere me te gjithe(perveç meje), madje dhe me te dashurin tim i cili me detyroi me menyrat e tij prej USHTARAKU te terhiqja gjithe c'kisha deshmuar, ne seancen gjygjesore...i vetmi person te cilit une i detyrohem per humanitetin, efiçencen dhe kompetencen e treguar eshte drejtori i komisariatit n2 ne tirane ne 2002.Une zgjodha te jetoj e lire larg te gjitheve, dhe nuk ndjej turp, apo tjeter...une gurit e drurit i kam rene vertet por per te rindertuar jeten time. une nuk mund te harroj te kaluaren time, gabimet e bera, naivitetin ne besimin e dhene njerezve,POR sot ndjehem e ndertuar me te kaluaren, e kenaqur me te tashmen dhe e stimuluar nga e ardhmja...mgjth ju falenderoj te gjitheve per opinionet tuaja. E dua jeten, perpiqem çdo dite te vleresoj shansin e dyte qe m'u dha.SE SHPEJTI...

----------

